# Look up....waaaay up - cc please



## bigtwinky (Nov 20, 2009)

Curious what you all think.  Was more of a random shot, happened to look up and saw this.

And no, its not HDR


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 20, 2009)

*VERY NICE,
LOVE THE DETAIL IN THE SKY*


----------



## dreyer (Nov 21, 2009)

Dizzying. I like it!
The B&W works really good here


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks for looking


----------



## tommygun (Nov 26, 2009)

love it. great shot!


----------



## beni_hung (Nov 26, 2009)

I like it :thumbup:


----------



## lmchelaru (Nov 27, 2009)

I really like the perspective.
I makes me feel like I'm gonna fall backwards and get crushed.


----------



## beni_hung (Nov 27, 2009)

Now that I look at it a lot that black spot on the building on the top is quite distracting. Not that you could control it. I still like the shot!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 27, 2009)

Nicely done, and yet, somehow, not quite 100 percent satisfying to me. The sky detail is nice,and the bottom-most building looks very cool. But there's just something I can't quite put my finger on that makes me not like this shot 100 percent, which is weird because I can usually decide what it is that I like or do not like about a photo. Maybe it's the large areas of deep, almost detail-free blacks....I dunno...it's like sweet and sour sauce, you know??


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments...

Things I have now seen that I might adjust are the somewhat brighter sky elements on the middle left of the image and the very dark areas in the top building/center.

This was actually an older shot I took over the summer that I stumbled upon when looking through my..uh...older shots taken this summer lol.

I did some processing on it to get more details out, so I may have to re-ajust.

I agree with Derrel though, its a good image, but there is something missing.  

Thanks for the comments... any more are always welcome!


----------



## Mtalicarox (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like crap, unfocused, too much sky, not sure what the subject is. i'd burn this image if i took it. F minus.


----------



## Inst!nct (Nov 27, 2009)

Mtalicarox said:


> Looks like crap, unfocused, too much sky, not sure what the subject is.  i'd burn this image if i too it. F minus.


lol how is this unfocused?


----------



## Mtalicarox (Nov 27, 2009)

the top of the building is blurry - zoom in using a program that has a zoom function - you'll see it.


----------



## Inst!nct (Nov 27, 2009)

Mtalicarox said:


> the top of the building is blurry - zoom in using a program that has a zoom function - you'll see it.


Well it's meant to be.. The subject of the photo is the building, and the angle suggests it is kind of blending into the sky, if it was sharp all the way up then the picture would look strange, and the wide angle distortion effect wouldnt work.


----------



## Mtalicarox (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm just saying its out of focus.


----------



## jbylake (Nov 27, 2009)

I think it's fantastic!  However it gives me vertigo looking at it...now I have to go barf...

Great Shot!

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 27, 2009)

jbylake said:


> I think it's fantastic!  However it gives me vertigo looking at it...now I have to go barf...
> 
> Great Shot!
> 
> J.:mrgreen:



lol, this is the third shot I have posted that people say gives them vertigo.  I think I'm developping a personal style ROFL.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## jbylake (Nov 29, 2009)

Not so sure that's the legacy I'd want, I can hear the chatter in the gallery, "I love his work so much, it makes me blow chunks." Er...might want to wait and serve the wine and cheese, until the after party.":lmao:

J.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## jbylake (Dec 2, 2009)

Mtalicarox said:


> Looks like crap, unfocused, too much sky, not sure what the subject is. i'd burn this image if i took it. F minus.


 
What a D-Bag!:thumbdown:


----------

